# Flashing



## Vincsanity (Apr 25, 2008)

Alright I just joined the forum and have had my 20L tank set up for 5 months or so. As of a few days ago I noticed my blue damsel flashing against the rocks. I do not believe she has ich because there are no visible white spots. There is one spot on her back near her dorsal fin but it almost looks like an injury and not ich. She has no issues eating or swimming, no lethargy or any signs of sickness.I'm setting up a qt tank now just in case. With her in the tank I also have a scooter blenny 3 blue leg hermits and an emerald crab. I just did a 20% water change 2 days ago and the water parameters are:
Ammonia-0
Nitrite-0
Nitrate-10ppm
PH-8.0 (a little low I know I need to add some new sand to help buffer)
The only thing I found that sounds like a possiblity is a crustation infestation. I wasn't sure what I'm looking for if this is the case so I'll take any suggestions for a solutions.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Can you please post your calcium levels, carbonate hardness, and spg/salinity?
What is the temp? How long has the tank been set up? How much live rock? What kind of filtration? Skimmer? UV?

Can you post a photo of the fish? Photos help a lot in identifying illness issues, and full tank photos can also show experienced people a better idea of what is happening in there overall... we tend to catch a lot of little things that others miss, just by having a visual.

Is the fish eating? What are you feeding and how often? How much?

The more you can tell us the faster we'll be able to help... but for sure the rest of those params I asked for are super important if we're going to know much of anything that is happening in there.


----------



## Vincsanity (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes I'm sorry. The salinity is 1.023 as far as corbonate hardness and calcium I haven't tested and do not have tests right now. Sorry. The fish is eating very well. I give flake, Brine, Mysis at changing intervals. I also give fresh chopped garlic about once a week. The tanks been up for a long time but I have only had fish in it for around 5-6 months. I have a 6 pound piece of store bought live rock and about 10 lbs or so of cleaned and treated limestone that has become live. The temperature of the tank is 79. It spikes up to 81 when it gets hot outside but never higher than that. 
I'll try to get a picture up this weekend


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Its going to be very important to have calcium and carbonate hardness tests on hand. Calcium is going to be just as important for survival as ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, etc... and carbonate hardness will be a strong indicator of other problems that won't show up elsewhere.

I will wait for a pic. At this point there isn't much anyone else can really do to help... until we get a pic and those other readings.

If you notice any new symptoms developing, or any other changes, please post them asap... and watch the fish closely.


----------

